# Solved: Mac booting from CD



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Simply: How do I get a mac (G3) to boot from CD (to install Linux)?

Late,


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Running 8.6. I tried Shift command control delete, but it just freezes the machine.

Late,


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

I kept trying, and eventually tried with a different boot cd, and managed to get it to work.

Late,


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

AvvY..........
Normally you hold down the "C" key, while booting up, with disc in ..............


----------



## AvvY (Oct 8, 2004)

Yeah, I was trying that but it kept showing me a blank screen. After a while I realised pushing "enter" helped.

I have now installed Ubuntu onto it, but when it loads - the bootscreen doesn't show. It just goes to a blank screen at start up... I have no idea whats up with that.

Late,


----------

